# Random babies



## spujr (Aug 7, 2016)

P. anitum on the far left, not doing well. I made the mistake of giving them too much water, and also learned (too late) they don't like having wet foliage, where a misting system doesn't help. All that said, they also suffered the most during the shipment (roots/media all messed up), so not 100% my fault . This and the one on the far upper right (P. anitum x sanderianum) came from Taiwan. The F1 doing better, obvious heterosis settling in.

Newer acquisitions (2 weeks ago) are from Sam Tsui (ones with the tags). P. sanderianums, crowded but holding nicely so far.

Lastly, the one without a tag is P. kolopakingii fma. katherinae from Chuck Acker. Doing okay despite the minor setback of getting burned by my higher light conditions. 

I have a P. hangianum compot not shown here but in a different part of the greenhouse.


----------



## troy (Aug 7, 2016)

Excellent!!!! in 5 -10 years yur gonna have a blooming extravaganza!!! Keep us posted!!! What part of the world are you in?


----------



## spujr (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks!

I live in the central coast area of CA, but it does get hot still where I am at. Hopefully will be moving to a more cooler climate soon that is more ideal for the paphs .


----------



## spujr (Aug 7, 2016)

By the way, I noticed from a different thread, it looks like you have hangianums potted in with rocks? Is this true, or did I misjudge the picture? If true, have you found the rocks help? I've been keeping mine quite wet but with good air flow (basket with sphagum moss lining), they don't seem to mind.


----------



## troy (Aug 7, 2016)

One is in orchiata mix - perlite, charcoal, with clay brick chunks topped with dolomite ag lime. the other is in with clay brick chunks, limestone rocks, and large growstones with very little large fir bark, and the hybrids are with brick chunks, limestone, growstone, orchiata mix with coarse sand. from my knowledge hangianums are mostly lithophytes grow on limestone very close to godefroyae and bellatulum just a little further up


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2016)

Cut the brown tiips off the anitums w a sterile tool. Good luck.


----------



## orchidman77 (Aug 8, 2016)

looking good! Can't wait to see updates.

David


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2016)

I hope the anitums survive.


----------

